# Hoover Fishing Seminar X



## Longbarbels (Apr 14, 2004)

The ticket window is now open for reservations for Hoover Seminar X. Doesn't seem like it's been 10 years, but time passes when you're having fun. Full details are available at http://fishandtales.net/fishing.htm First come, first serve. Limited to first 325. 100% of all proceeds go to Walnut Springs Middle School Wolves Fishing Club.

Thanks to all of you who've supported the kids in the past as we raised over $10,000 last year.

Long Barbels


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

thank you sir 
my check will be forthcoming.


----------



## Longbarbels (Apr 14, 2004)

```
my check will be forthcoming.
```
Great. While you're in a check writing mode, why not write one for the paltry Guide Fees from last year?

Long Barbels


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

that check was mailed long ago.i suggest you speak with the postal authorities about the delay in delivery


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Jeeez, do we need a referee for you two? 

I will be there if only to heckle Mr. Frame at his Crappie presentation.
(Just kidding Shaun)


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

What good prizes will be ther for me to win this year? Any new boats? I've got a great color fishfinder that's looking for a boat to go on.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Longbarbels said:


> ...we raised over $10,000 last year.


 Wow, that's impressive. What sorts of things do they (wolves fishing club) spend the money on?


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

Net said:


> Wow, that's impressive. What sorts of things do they (wolves fishing club) spend the money on?


I'd like to know that too. I think I heard they spend it on trips, and maybe equipment. I can't really remember though. I'm sure it gets used wisely though.


----------



## Longbarbels (Apr 14, 2004)

> Wow, that's impressive. What sorts of things do they (wolves fishing club) spend the money on?


They have uniforms, gear, attend tournaments, travel, do community projects, and hold annual awards banquet to name a few items that come to mind.

Long Barbels


----------



## Longbarbels (Apr 14, 2004)

> Jeeez, do we need a referee for you two?


Nah. What we need is a crowbar to get into his wallet. If we had Rick's money, we'd burn ours. It's such a paltry debt that one would think it's in his pocket all the time.

Long Barbels


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Amen Jim. 

*BTW - can you shed some light (details) on the seminars given by Will Susi and Ray Petering? Just a brief overview perhaps?


----------



## Longbarbels (Apr 14, 2004)

> can you shed some light (details) on the seminars given by Will Susi and Ray Petering? Just a brief overview perhaps?


Well, Goat, it will be whatever you want it to cover as all sessions will be question-driven. We ask everyone to turn your questions in at the door and each speaker will try and address them. For instance, you could ask Ray why he doesn't stock more 30" Cats and lots more Shad to feed them, instead of all those stinkin' Saugeye. Seems like a pertinent question, doesn't it?

Long Barbels


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

you guys need to lighten up.hurt my feelings and i may not grace you with my ominous presence on the water this year


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

misfit said:


> you guys need to lighten up.hurt my feelings and i may not grace you with my ominous presence on the water this year


Oh come on now Rick, I thought you were "thicker skinned" than that.
Then again, you might not have had so many hook injuries, eh?


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

misfit said:


> you guys need to lighten up.hurt my feelings and i may not grace you with my ominous presence on the water this year


That just means no forgotten drain plugs, hooks in the fingers, lost rods over the side, shall I go on?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

maybe i'd best quit while i'm ahead


btw,my skin is still thicker than the soles of your boots


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

For the goat,
Will Susi will be talking tackle knots sinkers hooks and anything you want to hear about He is a thirty year friend of mine and you will not be sorry to attend his session, I will be there. I can't sasy he has forgotten more than I know because he never forgets anything, ever. While it is not on the subject if you ever need info on reloading, gun smithing or shooting that is what he does more than fishing.


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

UPDATE:

I just made my reservations with Jim Today, 1/15. (Slipped my mind) 

Apparantly, the saugeye study is now closed as I was able to snag the last few openings. I strongly urge anyone that hasn't called yet *please make your reservations NOW* or risk being left out!

This seminar sells out faster and faster every year because it is for a good cause, and well worth the price of admission.

Good luck!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i have an extra registration(including the eye study) in case a friend didn't get in yet.if i still have it when the seminar gets close,it will be available for my cost,as happened last year.it will only be good for those 4 sessions i have already reserved.
seminar could be sold out tis week at the rate it's going.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

misfit said:


> i have an extra registration(including the eye study) in case a friend didn't get in yet.


 Heck, since you went to all that trouble rick...I'll take it .  This would be my first HFS.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

check your pm's,terry.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

haha, rick is good for those extras...i had mine last year but got one for my buddy from him, thanks rick. i just ordered two extra this year for my buddies who need there hands held for them!!!!!!! lmao


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

glad you got your buddies covered this year,dan.did you ad 15% for babysitting fees?


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

so when is this check supposed to clear anyways? its been two weeks, just wondering, hope it didnt get lost in the mail. also, will there be cards, a list, or something passed around in the am or b4 the classes to write questions on...or should i show up there with questions on a notecard?


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Danshady said:


> so when is this check supposed to clear anyways? its been two weeks, just wondering, hope it didnt get lost in the mail. also, will there be cards, a list, or something passed around in the am or b4 the classes to write questions on...or should i show up there with questions on a notecard?


Dan, not 100&#37; positive but I would "assume" they collect all the money and then make the deposit. (With so many checks coming in, they probably would rather handle it all in 1 transaction vs. several smaller ones.) Probably wouldn't hurt to call Jim Horan if you're concerned that it got lost.

*FWIW - mine hasn't posted either.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

my guess s what sg said on the checks.as for questions,make your own list.either beforehand or take pencil/paper with you.or you can wing it like me


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

yea your probaly right..once it sells out and everyones checks are in they then deposit them all at once


----------



## Longbarbels (Apr 14, 2004)

> so when is this check supposed to clear anyways? its been two weeks, just wondering, hope it didnt get lost in the mail. also, will there be cards, a list, or something passed around in the am or b4 the classes to write questions on...or should i show up there with questions on a notecard?


If I knew the name on reservation I could tell if it's been received. This forum is not the place to have me respond to 325 questions. I hate the PM's, so feel free to use my email which is [email protected] 

Since it's an all volunteer activity we try and save Treasuer a little work and batch them and turn them in every week. Sorry. Bring a 3 x 5 card for each session and hand in at door, with your questions for each session.

Long Barbels


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Bring a 3 x 5 card for each session and hand in at door, with your questions for each session.


sorry,my ex got custody of my 3x5's in her settlement.will my 10 1/2 x 8 spiral notebook be satisfactory? 

ps..............the check is in the mail


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

misfit said:


> sorry,my ex got custody of my 3x5's in her settlement.will my 10 1/2 x 8 spiral notebook be satisfactory?
> 
> ps..............the check is in the mail


Sounds like your lawyer let you get taken to the cleaners again. I'd invest in a better one next time.


----------



## Longbarbels (Apr 14, 2004)

Th. . .th. . .th...That's all folks!! Thank you, all who called for reservations. For those that "meant to", we can only say, sorry but we are SOLD OUT! For the 10th year since we have been having HFS the response from Hoover anglers has been terrific and we're going to be putting a goodly sum in the coffers of the WSMS Wolves Fishing Club. We look forward to seeing everyone for a really great day on Feb. 23rd. Thank you again for your support.

Long Barbels

P.S. - Misfit, if your Ex took all your 3x5 cards, the Boys room at the school will have an adequate supply of paper for your needs.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

Longbarbels said:


> Th. . .th. . .th...That's all folks!! Thank you, all who called for reservations. For those that "meant to", we can only say, sorry but we are SOLD OUT! For the 10th year since we have been having HFS the response from Hoover anglers has been terrific and we're going to be putting a goodly sum in the coffers of the WSMS Wolves Fishing Club. We look forward to seeing everyone for a really great day on Feb. 23rd. Thank you again for your support.
> 
> Long Barbels
> 
> P.S. - Misfit, if your Ex took all your 3x5 cards, the Boys room at the school will have an adequate supply of paper for your needs.



Congrats Jim. Wow 10 years in a row of being sold out. I would have thought after you singing a couple years ago the attendance would have dropped but I guess people thought you sung pretty well.


----------



## Longbarbels (Apr 14, 2004)

> I would have thought after you singing a couple years ago the attendance would have dropped


Never happened. You just imagined that was me singing. Nope. Not me. Must have been someone else. BTW-as soon as I can convince 5 of the other 6 on the committee, we might have a dress code banning all that red and gray stuff. Last vote was 1 to 5, but haven't given up.

Long Barbels


----------



## Bobber1 (May 9, 2006)

First time attender.{Hoover} Will direction be forth coming. do not know area. e-mail or post.I haven"t heard you sing. Ha


----------



## Longbarbels (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, if you're on the HFR email update list you'll receive an email before seminar. If you are not on our email list, send email to [email protected] Just put word ADD in subject and enter your name (real name) in body of email. We'll know what it's all about. For directions to seminar, go to 
http://fishandtales.net/fishing.htm and look for link at bottom to map.

Sing? You've heard ugly and false rumors that hold no truth what so ever and there isn't significant proof it ever happened. It never happened, could never happen and will never happen. Not then, not now, not ever! BTW- since it's your first time, it's a time honored custom that everyone wears black and gold to the seminar.

Long Barbels


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

We can try it again anytime you want maybe we can fish a little out of the rain. I will be at the siminar.


----------



## Bobber1 (May 9, 2006)

? black and gold hmm. Will I be that far north? ha


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

alright guys, i have a one ticket i paid $15 dollars for for the seminar on sat, i had one buddy of mine who cant make it. if anyone is interested leave a pm and ill answer them in order i receive them and as quick as i can, although i have to go to work tonight but i will answer everyone by tomorrow.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I promise to wear black and gold if you're going to sing Hang On Sloopy 
I heard you do a mean O-H---I-O 
See ya Saturday!!!


----------



## Longbarbels (Apr 14, 2004)

> if you're going to sing Hang On Sloopy
> I heard you do a mean O-H---I-O


Not going to happen! This will be a dignified seminar and all video of anything like what you suggest in the past is probably untrue. We just don't know how these rumors get started. We'll have none of that "Tom foolishness". This is not a spelling Bee. However, . . . maybe we could do you a little George Jones. "Last night I pulled the seal off a Jim Beam decanter that looked like Elvis. . . . . Then I peeled the label off a Flintstone jelly bean jar." 

Note of truth: Early birds will get best parking as snow may eat a bunch of the school lot.

Long Barbels


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

For all of you that are attending don't forget to buy your raffle tickets early and often. In years past the prizes have been great and you don't want to miss out on those. Plus all the money goes to the kids. Afterall it's all about the kids right.


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Woohoo! 

Tomorrow morning....lookin' forward to seeing everyone there!


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

i have both bass classes, so haha,. besides asking the question of where do i drop my line on top of a five pounder  does anyone have any suggestions of the types of questions i could ask, maybe if i hear a few i can come up with a couple more of my own.. im a lil stumped and dont wanna walk into a class and have nothing and esp if no one else does either.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

Danshady said:


> i have both bass classes, so haha,. besides asking the question of where do i drop my line on top of a five pounder  does anyone have any suggestions of the types of questions i could ask, maybe if i hear a few i can come up with a couple more of my own.. im a lil stumped and dont wanna walk into a class and have nothing and esp if no one else does either.


I can't give you specific questions to ask but after the speaker gives his/her presentation I'm sure you will come up with a few questions to ask. Take a pen and paper along so you can jot down notes and questions.


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Usually the speakers will give you some food for thought early on. Maybe ask the bass guys about what types of cover or structure they target at certain times of year...what kind of baits for different situations...how do they keep their boats so clean and shiny ...well, you get the idea.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

yea i took a few notes last year and they did help me with the crappies, not so much on the bass though. i was jsut wondering if they had some type of presentation raedy this year since we were to bring questions in, just in case they didnt get many questions at the beginning of the class, i know there will be some towards the end, once everyone gets going


----------



## Longbarbels (Apr 14, 2004)

> but after the speaker gives his/her presentation I'm sure you will come up with a few questions to ask.


Won't say about all speakers, but I heard that Catfish guy is "presenting" based on written questions turned in. He says, "No questions, . . . let's head for the coffee." But then he's that kind of beast. 

Long Barbels


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Each speaker will present his/her information differently. Best thing is to try to remember back when you were on the water and were asking yourself, "What should I be doing now?" or "What am I doing wrong?"


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

Longbarbels said:


> Won't say about all speakers, but I heard that Catfish guy is "presenting" based on written questions turned in. He says, "No questions, . . . let's head for the coffee." But then he's that kind of beast.
> 
> Long Barbels


That isn't the same speaker that usually wears that ugly Black and Gold garb is it?


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Another great seminar and some awesome prizes again!!

And Jim H. is finally coming around, he had a nice SCARLET sweatshirt on today!!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Another great seminar and some awesome prizes again!!

And Jim H. is finally coming around, he had a nice SCARLET sweatshirt on today!!

Thanks for all your hard work Jim, those kids at Walnut Springs will remember you forever for all you do for them!!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

yep,another record breaker.and for a change,i actually got something in return those raffle tickets,.and it was even worth more than what i spent


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

had a great time, thanks!


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I had a very enjoyable time, each session offered something I had not thought of before, some more than others. While I learned less from the species of fish I target I learned enough about the others I think I can catch a couple if I try hard enough. Thank You to all who helped put this together and the kids who worked so hard,eventhough they are those who will benifet from the whole thing they did work hard to make this event memerable. I will be back next year and thanks too to everyone who helped make this a great event.
Ron


----------



## Shaun Frame (Mar 27, 2006)

I wasn&#8217;t quite sure what to expect at first, but I really enjoyed meeting the &#8220;Hoover Nation&#8221; first hand, and getting a chance to talk to some very interesting people. A few faces looked familiar, but without the sunburned, slime/grime, sweaty look we usually wear when we meet, it&#8217;s hard to tell. MOST of you cleaned up quite nicely. 

Hopefully everyone walked away with something of value, even if they didn&#8217;t hit Jim&#8217;s mega lotto raffle for a big score. I know I did, even though as usual, all my tickets were duds.

Several people asked about contact info for that crappie nibble, tube jig enema thing. Crunch up this link: the bait pump

I wish there had been a little more time to cover more questions ( I saw a grand total of ONE of those index cards), but I did what I could given the time constraints. As I said, give me a shout.

Kudos to Jim and all the rest of you that make this happen. I had a lot of fun. There is a pretty special kind of mojo thing going on there that is hard to pin down and describe, but a pleasure to witness and be a part of.

See y'all on the water&#8230;&#8230; 

Tight lines,
Shaun


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Shawn, I have the one you got for me and I have already ordered six more.


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

A big thank you to Jim and all the folks that make this thing happen every year. Another big thank you to all the speakers like Shaun who share their time and knowledge with those willing to listen. I learn something new every time I go. 

If you're one of those folks that haven't been...you're missing out on something really special.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

like goat said, thanks to all of the speakers. it was my first time attending and it was a great event!


----------



## Waterline (Jan 20, 2007)

I really enjoyed the seminar this year too. Shaun, I attended one of your presentations and you did a great job! I was fortunate enough to work on the committee this year and I can tell you that everyone worked hard to make it a success. There were quite a few meetings, many more e-mails and some even arrived at 5:30 am Saturday to continue getting things set up. I know Jim was a little worried Friday with the weather but it ended up being a beautiful Ohio day Saturday. Even though my only real job was to draw the raffle tickets and door prize tickets out of the barrel, with about 100 prizes, even I was a bit nervous and wanting everyone to win something ( sorry Shaun and your welcome Misfit ). With about 325 attendees and 50+ volunteers, there was close to 400 people at the Middle School and you know many people passing by must have wondered what was going on. I smile when I think that they heard it was a fishing seminar and they would say "a what?" Anyway thanks again to all the sponsors and supporters.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

This was my first trip to the Hoover seminar and all I can say is Wow! I honestly did not expect it to be so well organized and so informative. Basically, you choose four seminars to attend out of a total of nine available. Misfit and I attended Catfish w/Jim Horan, Crappie w/Shaun Frame, Saugeye w/Mark Wolf, Saugeye Habitat w/Cassie May, and of course the tackle raffle. I bought 2 strings of raffle tickets and didn&#8217;t win squat so I may return next year just to go double or nothing. Misfit won a nice Shimano spinning reel. 

Shaun, that dropper rig of yours for deep water crappie looks like a killer. I definitely plan on adding that to my Hoover arsenal. Thanks.

Nice meeting you Mushroomman and Bruce!


----------

